# Where to find Dims for the P99



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been looking at new firearms for carry and had basically settled on the px4 till I started hearing about Walthers. Where can i look to find deminsions for them to compare. Also are walthers as good as they say? Who makes night sites for them? Are there readily available holsters for them as well. Sorry for so many questions but this firearm has peaked my curiosity in the last couple days. I just wish i could find one to handle around my parts here to see how it feels compared to the px4. Thanks for any help folks.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

grey-wolf said:


> Where can i look to find deminsions for them to compare.
> 
> _The Walther website would be a good place to start. A simple search will come up with other sites as well._
> 
> ...


PhilR.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

www.waltheramerica.com

I find that almost everyone that has one is pleased with it.

Major manufacturers produce P99 specific holsters. No problems there.

Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I own a Walther p99. 40 and I can say its one of the best handguns I have ever owned or fired. One of its best features is the ergonomically correct fit in the hand, which makes it well balanced and quick to sight. I have the A/S trigger on mine, Its also available with the Q/A trigger which is simular to the glock trigger. I have used several glocks at the range and I dont have anything against them, even the glock owners that have fired mine, really liked the gun. As far as holsters, Midwayusa.com sells several for the p99, I personally like the Bianchi 7 in black leather. I dont use mine for conceal carry, I live in Florida and its in the upper 90's right now, tee shirt and shorts kinda of weather most of the time. I made my decission after going to the range and renting several different guns over a period of 3 weeks, I didnt have to rent a Walthers, one of my shooting buddies let me use his and I was hooked, But I wanted to compare it to what else was out there, and there is a lot of good ones out there, nothing felt as natural in my hand as a Walthers p99 did. Good Luck


----------

